# Used my new to me Toro 824 for the first time (lesson learned)



## dinkyguitar (Aug 9, 2019)

Having been given a 1980's Toro 421, I used it for quite a few years.

With all steel parts, it never failed me, started first pull each season after taking a summer break.

It always kept chugging snow, but I found it just needed more power so I was always looking for it's bigger brother and finally found an 2001 Toro 824 less than 5 miles away for $250 from original owner.

Took her apart, lubed everything, cleaned, new carb, plug, new auger grease, etc.

Used it for the first time and if barely threw snow.....:surprise:

About 1/2 hour later I discovered "I" had inadvertently switched to two auger blades and it was plowing snow away from the impeller :icon-embarrassed:

After swapping them it threw snow but struggled under load and at first I thought it was the high speed needle under the carb bowl (it's a Chinese carb not original non adjustable one) but that didn't work.

I later found the high speed adjuster the little torx screw by the throttle arm turning it in a little at a time and boy did she throw snow :grin:

So now I just need to fine tune her idle & high speed and she will be all set.

My issue now is that I'm not sure how high she is running without a tach of some sort...I'm going by my previous experience in engines.

But, I'm happy she's running like she should...especially by the road where the plows push all the snow to the sides. that snow has always been a challenge with the 421....now with the 824 it's able to throw all 24" without any spill over about 15-20 feet with little or no loss of engine speed.

dinky,


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Good for you!....nice when they run right.....


----------

